# My other dog is a cat...



## MandyPug (Sep 21, 2008)

Well first things first... this is Lawson, he's a feline about a year and a half old... He lives at the shop. The boss lady went to the humane society one day and noticed his cage was bungee corded shut because he figured out how to escape and steal the food. She HAD to have him, so now he lives at the store and eats raw food and is very happy about his life.










As you can see he sits on the second shelf, it's right above the cat litter... I'm checking the emails when i see a bag of Kangaroo treats fall down, i look over thinking it was the cat; but i see this instead... 










Well Izzie loves this cat and thinks she's a cat too. So i guess she followed him up to his perch one day and discovered how to climb in and around all the product and get behind the treats and be a shit disturber in general...


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

That's too funny! :0) Clever little beings aren't they?!?


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

I love it! They look like such great fun!:biggrin:


----------



## kevin1 (Jan 12, 2009)

That's really like funny.I love it.That's really great.:smile:


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

Dogs can always learn something new! The pictures are great! But really, that is one ugly cat!!


----------

